# When does the hunting season Finish ?



## kinderhorse (12 December 2007)

When does the Hunting Season Start and finsh ?


----------



## winterhorse (12 December 2007)

this can depend on the hunt, for example, drag packs don't have autumn hunting, so their open season can start before the foxhounds. 
generally autumn hunting starts about september with open season starting in october/november. the season usually finishes in march.


----------



## Faithkat (12 December 2007)

depends on the individual hunt.  The New Forest Hounds, for example, finish at the end of February (something to do with ground nesting birds!)


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (12 December 2007)

In some parts of Devon we go on until May.


----------



## wizzi901 (12 December 2007)

end of March for most I think or at least this is when horsey returns to me lol!!


----------



## RunToEarth (12 December 2007)

Ours is Mid March.


----------



## kinderhorse (12 December 2007)

winkfieldsnowball are you loaning your horse to some one for hunting or leasing him to them , as my horse is being leased to a family who hunt while my leg mends !


----------



## icemaiden113 (14 December 2007)

It depends on the hunt really, in Devon you can just about hunt all year round! Give or take june/july!


----------



## JenHunt (19 December 2007)

we start hunting late oct/early nov, and our last day is 29th march this year - we finish late as we're hunting over moorland late in the season. our last day is brilliant - we have a champagne breakfast, followed by a gallop (about 2 miles with optional jumps) then a meet and a fab days hunting, then we all retire to the marquee for strawberries and more champagne... its the best day ever and it never seems to rain either!


----------



## winterhorse (19 December 2007)

can still hunt the drag/sock
"hunt"  to pursue: seek: search
drag packs still hunt: they hunt their runner


----------



## winterhorse (19 December 2007)

unfortunatly don't have much choice at mo.
 :grin:


----------



## Muffin2 (31 December 2007)

Ha, at last the truth is out.  Killing foxes is the only reason for huntng.  Can I quote you on this!!


----------

